# timer



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2008)

24/06/2008

12:10


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

24/06/2008

12:13


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

L'arbre va tomber.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

Time Has Come Today

[youtube]wanoXM90yHE[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

votez : supermoquette modo du Bar.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> 24/06/2008
> 
> 12:10


 
Comment transformer une minute impaire en  minute paire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> votez : supermoquette modo du Bar.


 
Mais à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

tea time dans 10 mn
apèro dans 2h et 10 mn


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comment transformer une minute impaire en  minute paire...


t'as remarqué

_Etonnant non?_

(La  Minute de Monsieur Cyclopède)

------------
et pour être in topic

18h31
deuxieme theire de Pu Ehr


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

Enfin bon, c'est juste pour être à l'heure

[youtube]ntm1YfehK7U[/youtube]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2008)

Incroyable, ce fil est encore ouvert... presque 8h !!!  

Mais que fait la modération du bar ???  :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Juin 2008)

Il reste des 'cahouettes ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Incroyable, ce fil est encore ouvert... presque 8h !!!
> 
> Mais que fait la modération du bar ???  :rateau:






A 20h10 - 20h11 elle se cherche avec entrain


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> A 20h10 - 20h11 elle se cherche avec entrain



C'est qui entrain ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> IMais que fait la modération du bar ???  :rateau:



Les cons! Ils font les cons! ... Ah pour ça ils sont forts!...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Incroyable, ce fil est encore ouvert... presque 8h !!!
> 
> Mais que fait la modération du bar ???  :rateau:



Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que les suisses sont lents après ça


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Incroyable, ce fil est encore ouvert... presque 8h !!!
> 
> Mais que fait la modération du bar ???  :rateau:



Ah, bonne question (22h 55, chez moi) (non, 22h57, voire 23 h) 

Dès que je serai nommé modérateur (ce qui ne saurait tarder), la ponctualité sera de règle


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dès que je serai nommé modérateur (ce qui ne saurait tarder)



Ou pas.....


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

2008 06 25  -  03 : 03


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2008)

Debout, les crabes, la marée monte


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Juin 2008)

25/06/2008 09:31

Ça commence à devenir vraiment inquiétant...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

09:33

On est critique !


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

_Le *temps* est un concept développé par l'homme pour appréhender la variation du monde : l'Univers n'est jamais figé, les éléments qui le composent se déplacent, se transforment *et évoluent* pour l'observateur qu'est l'homme. Si on considère l'Univers comme un système dans son ensemble, l'observateur constate qu'il a plusieurs états. Ces états &#8211; schématiquement : passé, présent et futur &#8211; et leur mesure concourent à former un concept du temps. Au cours de l'histoire, et *au sein des nombreux peuples de la Terre, la conceptualisation du temps a elle-même changé et s'est adaptée à des évolutions profondes, tout autant factuelles qu'idéologiques*. Philosophes, scientifiques et hommes de la rue ont bien souvent des vues différentes sur ce qu'est le temps, et les progrès des uns influencent les autres depuis des siècles. La psychanalyse et la psychologie apportent également des éléments nouveaux au XXe siècle. Un questionnement profond s'est porté, dans toutes ces disciplines, sur la __nature intime du temps : est-ce une propriété fondamentale de notre univers, ou plus simplement le produit de notre observation intellectuelle, de notre perception ? La somme des réponses de chacun ne suffit évidemment pas à dégager un concept satisfaisant et juste du temps, d'autant que ce questionnement est aporétique. Mais l'examen minutieux de chacune d'entre elles et de leurs relations apportera d'intéressantes réponses. Toutes ne sont pas théoriques, loin s'en faut : la « pratique » changeante du temps par les hommes est d'une importance capitale._
_De fait, la mesure du temps a évolué et cela ne fut pas sans conséquence sur l'idée que les hommes en eurent au fil de l'histoire. De rudimentaire qu'elle était aux premiers âges, sa mesure a gagné aujourd'hui une précision reposant sur l'atome. Ses progrès irréguliers sont donc à relier directement aux transformations du concept « temps. » Ses retombées ont affecté bien plus que la simple estimation des durées : la vie quotidienne des hommes s'en est trouvée changée bien sûr, mais aussi et surtout la pensée, qu'elle fût de nature scientifique, philosophique ou encore religieuse. Pour établir une vue générale du temps aujourd'hui, il faut en premier lieu parcourir l'histoire de ce concept, qui fait lui-même notre Histoire. Quelques remarques générales permettent d'aborder ce problème du temps de façon pragmatique._


_[wiki]_


Nous pouvons noter au moins deux choses dans le texte précédent.


La première est que le temps peut être aussi évalué en terme d'évolution. Ce fil, à l'évidence, prouve le contraire. Félicitations !

La deuxième est que les individus appréhendent le temps différemment selon des critères complexes. Trop complexes, semble t-il : vous vous inquiétez de ne pas voir la modération réagir à ce thread selon un rythme qui vous est propre. Pourtant, combien de fois avons nous expliqué que les modérateurs n'étaient pas des êtres humains comme les autres ? Le temps, de leur point de vue, est à peine un concept : Nous faisons la pluie et le beau temps sur ces forums. Celui qui a ce pouvoir peut aussi faire se lever et coucher le soleil a sa guise. Un clic, et la journée dure 10 heures, ou 15. Nous pouvons remonter le temps, ou l'accélérer : tout n'est que paramètrage des machines. A votre avis, les Dieux de l'Olympe avaient-ils des montres digitales ?

Voici maintenant les deux thèmes de cet après midi :

- Un fil devient-il plus intelligent en fonction du temps pendant lequel il reste ouvert ?
- Pourquoi nombre de posteurs n'utilisent-ils pas le temps pour évoluer ?

Vous avez deux heures. Après je ramasse les copies.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

Gné ?!... :mouais: 
Pas le tout, la parlotte...
Va être l'heure de prendre un rafraîchissement...


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2008)

je me souviens quand j'ai passé le bachot, la surveillante disait:
"attention il vous reste une heure"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Le temps c'est cool.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

2008 06 25 - 18 h 50

La seule chose que je puis dire concernant le temps se rapporte à la manière dont je le pose sur le papier. Si celui-ci doit filer sous ma plume, autant que cela soit dans de bonnes dispositions. Et la seule forme de datation qui me sied s'exprime ainsi, année, mois et jour auquel j'ajoute pour le présent exercice les heures et minutes.

2008 06 25 - 18 h 59

_Je vais aux lavabos_

2008 06 25 - 19 h 05

Conter le temps, faute d'argent


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Conter le temps, faute d'argent


hmm , subtil très joli


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Le *temps* est un concept développé par l'homme pour appréhender la variation du monde : l'Univers n'est jamais figé, les éléments qui le composent se déplacent, se transforment *et évoluent* pour l'observateur qu'est l'homme. Si on considère l'Univers comme un système dans son ensemble, l'observateur constate qu'il a plusieurs états. Ces états &#8211; schématiquement : passé, présent et futur &#8211; et leur mesure concourent à former un concept du temps. Au cours de l'histoire, et *au sein des nombreux peuples de la Terre, la conceptualisation du temps a elle-même changé et s'est adaptée à des évolutions profondes, tout autant factuelles qu'idéologiques*. Philosophes, scientifiques et hommes de la rue ont bien souvent des vues différentes sur ce qu'est le temps, et les progrès des uns influencent les autres depuis des siècles. La psychanalyse et la psychologie apportent également des éléments nouveaux au XXe siècle. Un questionnement profond s'est porté, dans toutes ces disciplines, sur la __nature intime du temps : est-ce une propriété fondamentale de notre univers, ou plus simplement le produit de notre observation intellectuelle, de notre perception ? La somme des réponses de chacun ne suffit évidemment pas à dégager un concept satisfaisant et juste du temps, d'autant que ce questionnement est aporétique. Mais l'examen minutieux de chacune d'entre elles et de leurs relations apportera d'intéressantes réponses. Toutes ne sont pas théoriques, loin s'en faut : la « pratique » changeante du temps par les hommes est d'une importance capitale._
> _De fait, la mesure du temps a évolué et cela ne fut pas sans conséquence sur l'idée que les hommes en eurent au fil de l'histoire. De rudimentaire qu'elle était aux premiers âges, sa mesure a gagné aujourd'hui une précision reposant sur l'atome. Ses progrès irréguliers sont donc à relier directement aux transformations du concept « temps. » Ses retombées ont affecté bien plus que la simple estimation des durées : la vie quotidienne des hommes s'en est trouvée changée bien sûr, mais aussi et surtout la pensée, qu'elle fût de nature scientifique, philosophique ou encore religieuse. Pour établir une vue générale du temps aujourd'hui, il faut en premier lieu parcourir l'histoire de ce concept, qui fait lui-même notre Histoire. Quelques remarques générales permettent d'aborder ce problème du temps de façon pragmatique._
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur l'Administrateur, *

Comme vous, j'ai été étonné de la faible qualité des contributions de la part de posteurs en général inspirés, mais qui, pour des raisons, liées certainement aux aléas climatiques (ou autres) ont manqué de souffle

Comme vous aurez pu le voir, j'ai essayé de contribuer à la désamélioration de ce sujet, en publiant des vidéos de groupes dont le principal souci était de subvertir les apports essentiels de Lamarck, Condorcet et autres Kant ou Hegel à l'idée (évidemment fausse) d'un progrès de l'humanité

Malheureusement, pris par des études sur les influences sur un public peu averti, de publications récentes (et haineuses) de Néo-Darwiniens acoquinés à des adeptes (certainement drogués) des sciences cognitives, sur des auteurs comme Dunscot et Guillaume d'Occam, je me vois désolé de ne pas pouvoir répondre à la question (passionnante et qui donne à penser) : " Pourquoi nombre de posteurs n'utilisent-ils pas le temps pour évoluer ?"

Je souhaiterais cependant (en toute modestie) apporter quelques lumières sur la dé-évolution de nos contemporains en citant des artistes éclairés dont l'aurorité est incontestable : 

[youtube]hRguZr0xCOc[/youtube]

*Je viens d'apprendre, à mon grand dam, que vous n'étiez pas encore administrateur de cet excellent forum. Pourtant, la grande qualité littéraire de vos messages et la hauteur de vue dont vous faites preuve (qui me rappelle Siméon le Stylite) auraient du vous destiner naturellement à cette fonction d'élite 

J'en profite pour vous dire que l'un de vos (irréprochables) collaborateurs, Monsieur A***, a rejeté ma candidature à un poste de modérateur sur ce forum, dont on ne dira jamais assez l'apport culturel et technique. Sachant les lourdes, mais passionnantes tâches, dont Monsieur A*** s'acquitte avec brio, jour après jour, je pense comprendre qu'il n'ait pas eu le temps de lire avec attention mon CV. Pourriez-vous lui demander (étant donné votre grande sagesse) de bien vouloir considérer de nouveau ma demande ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2008)

25/06/2008

23:29


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

votez : jpmiss modo du Bar !


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Monsieur l'Administrateur, *
> 
> Comme vous, j'ai été étonné de la faible qualité des contributions de la part de posteurs en général inspirés, mais qui, pour des raisons, liées certainement aux aléas climatiques (ou autres) ont manqué de souffle
> 
> ...



:mouais: Time over!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Time Capsule


----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2008)

Time shit 

 ah oui sheet (je confonds toujours)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

L'arre va omber - ientôt.





(désolé pour la dernière fois, erreur de visée)


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2008)

Pour répondre à Super.

Voici comment faire : tu cliques sur "outils de la discussion", dans la barre d'outils qui se trouve au dessus du premier post de la page.
dans le déroulant, tu sélectionnes "fermer la discussion". Tu valides. Hop, c'est fait.

​ 





Comme tu peux le constater, ca prend... Disons... 2 secondes.

Maintenant, plus amusant. Pour bannir un membre d'un sujet, tu cliques sur son pseudo (là j'ai pris Ponk, au hasard ) et hop, dernière ligne. temps moyen : 1 seconde.
(Vous noterez l'usage courant de l'anglais dans la modération. mackie s'est proposé pour franciser l'interface, mais c'est un peu long vu qu'il faut traduire de l'anglais au Mackie, et du Mackie au français).




​ 
​ 
​


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

2008 06 26 - 15 h 03

_*T*hread *I*nterfaces *M*ay *E*xplain *R*isks_


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour répondre à Super.
> 
> Voici comment faire : tu cliques sur "outils de la discussion", dans la barre d'outils qui se trouve au dessus du premier post de la page.
> dans le déroulant, tu sélectionnes "fermer la discussion". Tu valides. Hop, c'est fait.
> ...




:love:
Ça donne presque envie de s'en servir, expliqué comme ça. :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Juin 2008)

01h47 après impact.
pourquoi je pense toujours beaucoup plus vite que je ne parle?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ​Maintenant, plus amusant. Pour bannir un membre d'un sujet, tu cliques sur son pseudo (là j'ai pris Ponk, au hasard ) et hop, dernière ligne. temps moyen : 1 seconde.
> 
> 
> (Vous noterez l'usage courant de l'anglais dans la modération. mackie s'est proposé pour franciser l'interface, mais c'est un peu long vu qu'il faut traduire de l'anglais au Mackie, et du Mackie au français).​
> ...


 
Mais, tu t'es trompé.
Tu as cliqué sur "trouver plus de messages par PonkHead"...

Et depuis tu es perdu dans un flot flamboyant de drôlerie et de pertinence, ébloui, émerveillé, quasiment les larmes aux yeux...

Je te comprend.

Moi aussi, parfois, j'aimerais revenir à l'époque où je ne me connaissais pas pour pouvoir retrouver le plaisir de me découvrir...

Savoure, savoure, cette erreur de click ne te procurera pas toujours de tels délices - imagine si tu avais voulu bannir...
Je ne sais pas, moi...
Ed ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

il se passe quoi quand le decompte est fini ? tu proclames ton amour pour Cindy Sander ??? :rateau::rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

Note que ce n'est pas un *dé*compte, et que ça pourrait bien ne jamais finir...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

2008 06 26 - 22 : 31


----------



## al02 (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2008)

36,185185


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


>


C'est toi qui a gagné:


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est toi qui a gagné:



t'as vraiment des goûts de chiottes et avec le temps cela ne semble pas s'arranger...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2008)

ou ai-je mis mon macaroni de 30 mètres de long?


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Web'O s'est mis à l'Espagne.... 
       

Sinon, tas de clampants, rampez tant que vous le pouvez...

Bravo à celui qui a trouvé l'idée géniale d'ouvrir un fil à l'inutilité encore plus flagrante que la Horde&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#152;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;&#153;.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

2008 06 27 - 01 : 43



*Procès Verbal*

*Pseudo*  :   kasarus
*Sexe*  :  masculin
*Age*  :  pas beaucoup
*Date*  :  27 Juin 2008 à 01 h 11
*Forum* :  Timer
*Motif*  :  post litigieux. Risque de représailles.
*Position*  : mal
*Solution*  :  je cherche



2008 06 27 - 01 : 53


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

*Procès Verbal*

*Pseudo* : kasarus le cactus
*Sexe* : masculin (ou pas)
*Age* : pas beaucoup 
*Date* : 27 Juin 2008 à 01 h 11 (un peu plus tard)
*Forum* : Timer
*Motif* : post litigieux. Risque de représailles. 
*Position* : mal
*Solution* : je cherche : l'extermination


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> (...)
> Bravo à celui qui a trouvé l'idée géniale d'ouvrir un fil à *l'inutilité* encore plus flagrante que *la Horde*.


Ben voui !... :style: :love:


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

*Procès Verbal*

*Pseudo* : kasarus le cactus
*Sexe* : masculin (ou pas)
*Age* : pas beaucoup 
*Date* : 27 Juin 2008 à 01 h 11 (un peu plus tard)
*Forum* : Timer
*Motif* : post litigieux. (sûrement faut quand même voir que 1) si j'avais eu 1000 messages de plus, ça serait passé..., 2) qui te dit que c'est ce que je pense réellement) Risque de représailles. 
*Position* : ne cherchez pas l
*Solution* : je cherche : l'extermination (ben tant qu'on y est, pourquoi sombrer dans la demi-mesure?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> *Solution* : je cherche : l'extermination (ben tant qu'on y est, pourquoi sombrer dans la demi-mesure?


 
La demi mesure c'est pour les faibles


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> 1) si j'avais eu 1000 messages de plus, ça serait passé...,


 
Mon roudoudou à épines, 

Imagine.
T'es à une fête, tu t'amuses - deux types bourrés surgissent, te collent et te courent sur le système.
L'un, tu le connais depuis dix ans, c'est un pote.
L'autre, tu l'as croisé deux ou trois fois, vaguement.
Va me faire croire que tu vas avoir la même attitude avec les deux...
Si ?

Ton dévoué,
Ponk.


PS : le syndrome du Caliméro, c'est comme le "modo-facho" ça ne mène à rien, ça casse les couilles et c'est souvent le _Highway to hell_ des futures têtes de turc du bar.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2008)

Pas besoin qu'il soit bourré.
Moi, le morveux puceau qui me dit "tas de clampants, rampez", je lui baisse direct le froc pour le fesser devant ses copines.
Normal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais toi tu es mééééchaaaaant...


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais toi tu es mééééchaaaaant...


Poil aux dents...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux dents...


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

apéro time&#8230;

2009-08-11-19-23-00


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> apéro time
> 
> 2009-08-11-19-23-00



Bonne idée


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

at work&#8230;

2009-08-12-18-00-00


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> at work
> 
> 2009-08-12-18-00-00



Plus "at work" 

2009-08-12-19-22-00


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2009)




----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2009)

Tarte aux mirabelles dans le four&#8230;

2009-08-13-19-50-00


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2009)

Apero time & BBQ&#8230;


2009/08/14/19/36/00


----------



## doudou83 (14 Août 2009)

Yessss ! apéro time !! 14/08/09/19/47/00
avec sauciflar CORSE (du vrai! ) et un bon rosé !! hipsss


----------

